# Recipe: Peanut Presley



## aktorsyl

It was version 5 of a PB&B mix, and this one turned out great. If I were to write a description for a commercial bottle, it'd probably be something like:

"Fluffy American white bread with creamy peanut butter, topped with rich slices of ripe banana"

The recipe itself looks bizarre at first glance, and yet.. it works. The banana is layered to provide a blend of two different flavour profiles. The peanut butter is built up and reinforced slightly by both acetyl pyrazine and butter pecan (which you don't taste, but lends that extra bit of nutty texture to the peanut butter). The LorAnn banana cream turns the entire mix a bright yellow, which I could've done without... but eh. It's a pity the TFA peanut butter is a relatively weak flavour as it ups the overall flavour percentage considerably when you increase the PB.

Originally I had two concepts: the one was a bit of yellow cake to go after the soft bread flavour, and the other was sugar cookie to go after a more "toast" flavour. Version 2 even had Cereal 27 in there at one point. What ended up happening by combining sugar cookie and butter pecan was a fluffy American bread flavour profile (same texture as Sasko but sweeter). This was a winning combination (for me, at least) and so that pairing made it through to the final version.

This tastes fantastic after 24 hours, but even better after about a week. Taste being subjective as it is, you might have a vastly different experience with this mix. If so, please do let me know - I'm curious what flavour profile you get from it.

Peanut Butter (TFA): 7%
Banana (FA): 2.5%
Sugar Cookie v2 (CAP): 1.5%
Acetyl Pyrazine (TFA): 0.5%
Banana Cream (LA): 2.5%
Butter Pecan (FW): 2%

Total flavouring: 16%
70 vg / 30 pg

I'm still very undecided about adding 0.5% hazelnut as an "official" ingredient. It reinforces the peanut butter, but it also detracts from the "traditional" PB&B sandwich principle. I'm eager to hear your opinions.. personally I'd leave it out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## boxerulez

aktorsyl said:


> Peanut Butter (TFA): 7%
> Banana (FA): 2.5%
> Sugar Cookie v2 (CAP): 1.5%
> Acetyl Pyrazine (TFA): 0.5%
> Banana Cream (LA): 2.5%
> Butter Pecan (FW): 2%
> 
> Total flavouring: 16%
> 70 vg / 30 pg
> 
> .



This looks really good, will give it a go when I overcome Rule #1, 5 times....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I have all the ingredients so I'll give this a go when I next mix, which may be in a while as I'm working through my current stock which is considerable. Two questions:

1) Did you try TFA Banana Cream instead of LA? I have both so I don't need to sub, just interested if you tried it as a variation.
2) Which Hazelnut did you add, FW or FA or other?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

RichJB said:


> I have all the ingredients so I'll give this a go when I next mix, which may be in a while as I'm working through my current stock which is considerable. Two questions:
> 
> 1) Did you try TFA Banana Cream instead of LA? I have both so I don't need to sub, just interested if you tried it as a variation.
> 2) Which Hazelnut did you add, FW or FA or other?


Honestly I haven't tried TFA Banana Cream - it might work, though. Maybe less of a funky colour too.
I didn't add any Hazelnut to mine.. just an observation that it might work better for some people

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

boxerulez said:


> This looks really good, will give it a go when I overcome Rule #1, 5 times....


Hahah yup, unfortunately this recipe kicks rule #1 in the teeth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MysticNectar

Nice recipe. looks interesting  I think TFA Banana cream might work a bit better. The hazelnut can work but I would try below 0.5, maybe 0.3 or there I reckon would not interfere to much while still adding something. nice mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

aktorsyl said:


> Honestly I haven't tried TFA Banana Cream - it might work, though. Maybe less of a funky colour too.
> I didn't add any Hazelnut to mine.. just an observation that it might work better for some people



Yeah, I was thinking TFA Banana Cream as it's more creamy which may help the PB. Clearly you got the coloured LA Banana Cream. I have the colourless. If I added Hazelnut, I'd probably go FW. I've heard from a good source that it helps banana flavours greatly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Would you guys recommend keeping the % the same when substituting with TFA Banana Cream?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

ettiennedj said:


> Would you guys recommend keeping the % the same when substituting with TFA Banana Cream?


They're pretty close in strength so I'd try the same percentage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

RichJB said:


> Yeah, I was thinking TFA Banana Cream as it's more creamy which may help the PB. Clearly you got the coloured LA Banana Cream. I have the colourless. If I added Hazelnut, I'd probably go FW. I've heard from a good source that it helps banana flavours greatly.


Yip I have the coloured banana cream - couldn't get my hands on anything else at the time.
By themselves, banana and banana-cream aren't very pleasing (to me), but mixed together it becomes a whole new thing.
My only concern with the hazelnut is that there's already peanut butter and butter pecan in there (and the butter pecan needs to be there in conjunction with the sugar cookie). And all of those together need the acetyl pyrazine. So I'm a bit worried that hazelnut would tip the scales in the wrong direction.. but at 0.3% (1 drop per 5ml) that might work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Using at the same percentage probably won't affect the overall strength but may affect the banana/PB ratio towards the PB. Changing the Banana/Banana Cream ratio could, in turn, swing it the other way. It would need some experimentation, I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

aktorsyl said:


> By themselves, banana and banana-cream aren't very pleasing (to me), but mixed together it becomes a whole new thing.



Yes, bananas need to be mixed imo. FA Bano and TFA Banana Cream is my jam at about 2:1. Cokecan favours TFA:LA at about 3:1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

RichJB said:


> Using at the same percentage probably won't affect the overall strength but may affect the banana/PB ratio towards the PB. Changing the Banana/Banana Cream ratio could, in turn, swing it the other way. It would need some experimentation, I think.


Good thing you mention that, yes - in the previous version I had, there was less banana cream than banana... and it didn't work. Maybe consider the following ratios, if you want to sub:

FA Banana: 2.5%
TFA Banana Cream: 3%

(If it was me I'd do 2.5% each though)

Give it a quick taste when done mixing, and if the banana cream is too weak, add another .5% (it's something you can add to a complete mix since a 20ml tester would only mean 5 drops of concentrate to get 0.5%). From my calculations, 3% should be enough though. It's very easy to lose the PB behind the banana too, so be careful of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Did a 1-week, 10-day and 2-week taste on the original mix (in my first post) now, without the hazelnut, and I feel 100% comfortable adding this to my successful recipes list. I can't get enough of this vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max

Hi @aktorsyl - so you are happy with your OP as is - 



aktorsyl said:


> It was version 5 of a PB&B mix, and this one turned out great. If I were to write a description for a commercial bottle, it'd probably be something like:
> 
> "Fluffy American white bread with creamy peanut butter, topped with rich slices of ripe banana"
> 
> Peanut Butter (TFA): 7%
> Banana (FA): 2.5%
> Sugar Cookie v2 (CAP): 1.5%
> Acetyl Pyrazine (TFA): 0.5%
> Banana Cream (LA): 2.5%
> Butter Pecan (FW): 2%
> 
> Total flavouring: 16%
> 70 vg / 30 pg.



Looks Awesome - and confirming the associated Concentrates now. 

Thank You and look forward to your comments. 

Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Try adding FA Walnut. It helps the banana alot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

I'm tempted to bottle a few of these. Anyone who desperately wants one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

